# Teamgründung Bonn



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

So!

Nachdem dieses Thema bereits in einem anderen Forum diskutiert wurde habe ich mich entschlossen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

Kurz zusammengefasst.

Ich möchte gerne ein Team im DIMB Zusammenhang gründen - Abteilung Bonn.

So mit eigenen Trikots und regelmässigen Trainingsrunden und und und

Ich werde am Sonntag mit Dirk (Silent im Forum) sprechen und dann mal sehen was man machen kann und welche Möglichkeiten wir haben......

Bisher haben sich dafür interessiert:

Storck-Racer und KingCAZAL (meine Wenigkeit)

Wer hat noch Interesse an einer Teamgründung? Möchte ja nicht überheblich klingen, aber bitte keine Freireiter oder Downhiller. Und ein bisschen fit solltet ihr auch sein   

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Redking (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> So!
> 
> 
> Wer hat noch Interesse an einer Teamgründung? Möchte ja nicht überheblich klingen, aber bitte keine Freireiter oder Downhiller. Und ein bisschen fit solltet ihr auch sein
> ...



Schade, da ich mein biken als Freeriden betrachte! Und selbst dazu ist man fit!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> So!
> 
> Möchte ja nicht überheblich klingen ........ Und ein bisschen fit solltet ihr auch sein
> 
> ...




Bei der Eingrenzung leider nix für mich.

Sonst wäre ich sicher dabei gewesen.


----------



## schwadi (23. September 2005)

Hi,



> Ich möchte gerne ein Team im DIMB Zusammenhang gründen - Abteilung Bonn.





> Wer hat noch Interesse an einer Teamgründung?



find ich gut und hab Interesse.

Gruß


----------



## Splash (23. September 2005)

Alsooo :

1. eigene Trikots bedarf es bei einem Anhand an die DIMB nicht, da das IBC DIMB Racing Team Trikots hat - neue wird man wohl Anfang 2006 wieder bestellen können

2. Interesse hätte ich an einer DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg - also nicht nur beschränkt aufs Racing, sondern um alle Belange und dann auch ohne Eingrenzung. Es gibt einfach imemr wieder viele Überschneidungen und gerade bei so Themen wie 2,5m-Regel im 7GB sollte man auch Spartenübergreifend sein


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

deswegen wollte ich das ganze ja im DIMB zusammenhang gründen um eine lobby gegen diese dämlichen wanderärsche aufzubauen!! 

@redking
wollte eben nur das es passt. freerider sind für mich die jungs, die von den klippen und so springen. CC ist halt leider sehr verschieden...... hoffe du bist mir nicht böse oder vielleicht habe ich was wegen freerider missverstanden   

@delgado
heisst das du fühlst dich nicht fit? wenn du aber sportlichen ehrgeiz entwickelst kommst das bestimmt noch.........   

@schwadi
tell me more.....

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> heisst das du fühlst dich nicht fit? wenn du aber sportlichen ehrgeiz entwickelst kommst das bestimmt noch.........


Genau. Fang mal an regelmäßig Rad zu fahren, dann wird's auch was


----------



## Splash (23. September 2005)

@Cazal:

Vom Dirk hab ich schon ne lange Mail mit nem Stapel Infos bekommen. Evtl kann man sich da ja mal austauschen. ICQ biste ja grad off ...


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> heisst das du fühlst dich nicht fit? wenn du aber sportlichen ehrgeiz entwickelst kommst das bestimmt noch.........
> 
> LG
> KingCAZAL



Sicher


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

@splash
bin auffe arbeit und da kommt ICQ nicht so cool   
bin bis morgen in belgien und dann meld ichmich am sonntag oder so..... vielleicht habe ich bis dahin mal mit dirk telefoniert!

@delgado
schön, dass du mir nicht böse bist, aber vielleicht biste ja gar nicht so unfit wie du denkst....... wenn du michael heider bist, dann ist deine gallerie jedenfalls voller urkunden   


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## juchhu (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> @delgado
> schön, dass du mir nicht böse bist, aber vielleicht biste ja gar nicht so unfit wie du denkst....... *wenn du michael heider bist, dann ist deine gallerie jedenfalls voller urkunden*
> ...


 
   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> schön, dass du mir nicht böse bist, aber vielleicht biste ja gar nicht so unfit wie du denkst....... wenn du michael heider bist, dann ist deine gallerie jedenfalls voller urkunden
> 
> 
> ...



Mist, die Dinger haben mich verraten    

Werd' mal aufräumen   





Naja, wenn irgend son Pöstchen unbesetzt bleiben sollte (Jugendtrainer oder Frauenversteher) bewerb' ich mich hiermit mal


----------



## Silent (23. September 2005)

Hmm, wenn ihr es als Lokalgruppe des Racingteam laufen lassen wollt, bitte keine Ausgrenzungen.
Sinn des Team (und der DIMB) ist es, dass jeder der möchte mitmachen kann.
Es werden keinerlei Anforderungen für die Mitgliedschaft gestellt (außer den Beitrag zu zahlen  )
Auch die Fitness des Einzelnen spielt keine Rolle.
wie gut der Teamgedanke funktioniert konnte man beim Teamevent in Plettenberg sehen.
Einfach mal HIER  hineinschauen 

Ob nun Downhiller, Freerider, CC´ler oder Marathonfahrer, alle sind im Team willkommen.

Im übrigen habe ich hier in der IG Rhein/Ruhr sehr gute Unterstützung von den Mitgliedern des Racingteam.

Gruß


----------



## Storck-Racer (23. September 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wenn ihr es als Lokalgruppe des Racingteam laufen lassen wollt, bitte keine Ausgrenzungen.
> Sinn des Team (und der DIMB) ist es, dass jeder der möchte mitmachen kann.
> Es werden keinerlei Anforderungen für die Mitgliedschaft gestellt (außer den Beitrag zu zahlen  )
> Auch die Fitness des Einzelnen spielt keine Rolle.
> ...



Ich glaube, darum ging es KingCAZAL auch nicht.
Lediglich darum, gemeinsame Rennen halt mit Marathonisti und nicht mit Freeridern auszutragen, so dass es dann innerhalb der IG noch eine "Rennabteilung" gibt, genauso wie es eine "Freerideabteilung" geben kann. Es wäre halt unsinnig für ein Marathon mit Freeridern zu trainieren, womit ich nichts gegen Freerider sagen will!!!!!!!


@ KingCAZAL
Danke für die Einrichtung des Threads!!!


----------



## Splash (23. September 2005)

Die Frage ist jetzt an der Stelle, ob wir ne IG gründen, in der der ein oder andere Racer dabei ist und wo sich die Racer dann auch absprechen, wer wann mal bei welchem Marathon ist (Fahrgemeinschaften, etc) und auch gewisse andere Sachen angedacht sind. Oder eben, ob alles neben dem Racen wieder nicht so interessant ist (dann häng ich mich aber auch ned rein, da es mir um die IG geht ...)


----------



## Waschbaer (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte ja nicht überheblich klingen, aber bitte keine Freireiter oder Downhiller...



Für ähnliche Statements bzgl. CClern wurden hier im Unterforum Leute schon geschlachtet...


----------



## Waschbaer (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen wollte ich das ganze ja im DIMB zusammenhang gründen um eine lobby gegen diese dämlichen wanderärsche aufzubauen!!



... - aber die sonstige Einstellung stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. September 2005)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ... - aber die sonstige Einstellung stimmt!



Ist nur die Frage wie man auftritt, wenn man ja was erreichen will. Gerade wo das 7GB zum grossen Teil in Privatbesitz (VVS) ist ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2005)

Ähnlich dem Post No. 5 schlage ich auch die Ausdehnung auf "Bonn/*Rhein-Sieg"* vor, im Forum tummeln sich wesentlich mehr aus SU als aus BN. 

Eventuell könnte man auch den "MTB-Verein-Bonn e.V.i.G." (siehe diesen Thread) integrieren - der DIMB schlägt ja bei seinen Teams einen weiten Bogen (siehe Post No. 13).

Weiterhin muss es ja kein "e.V." sein, für einen "n.e.V." (nicht eingetragenen Verein) gibt es ebenfalls Regelungen im BGB - und diesen Part hätte man als Teil (Untergruppe) des DIMB bereits erschlagen. Dessen Seriösität nutzend könnte man auch leichter etwas bei den offiziellen Ansprechpartnern erreichen. 

Das Thema "7GB" dürfte m.E. trotzdem erstmal gegessen sein (leider im negativen Sinne).


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

oh mannomann............. da habe ich mir vielleicht was eingebrockt   

also........... ich wollte natürlich niemanden ausgrenzen und deshalb erkläre ich mal kurz was mir vorschwebt. ich habe selbstverständlich nichts gegen freerider oder dh'ler oder andere biker. ganz im gegenteil. kann mir diese sportarten ohne ende anschauen und finde das megaspektakulär. ich bin aber jetzt schon ein paar mal mit den 7hills jungs gefahren und das war supergeil. jeder hat den anderen irgendwie gepusht und auch wenn die gespräche während des bikens sich auf shimano und race face und weiss der teufel noch was beschränkte, hat es super spaß gemacht. da hatte ich dann auch die idee so eine ähnliche truppe zusammen zu stellen. so mit allem drum und dran (trikots, trainingszeiten,.....). weil es aber von sicherlich vorteil ist sich einer großen interessengemeinde anzuschließen hatte ich den gedanken mit dem DIMB. dass ich niemanden ausgrenze, was die leistung angeht, habe ich ja damit bewiesen, dass ich versucht habe DELGADO und seine sportlichen leistungen auf zu decken    ich wollte halt nur, dass wenn man zusammen trainiert, man von den sportgeräten her zusammen passt. war nicht als ausgrenzung gedacht. ich persönlich würde von mir aus mich auch keiner DH'ler gruppe anschliessen mit meinem CC bike   





> Für ähnliche Statements bzgl. CClern wurden hier im Unterforum Leute schon geschlachtet...


ich weiss..... ich weiss........... mea culpa. aber es war ja nicht so gemeint und mir wird hoffentlich verziehen werden.





> - aber die Einstellung stimmt!


vor allem dann wenn 6 rentner mit aldi nordic walking stöcke nebeneinander auf den 2,5m breiten wegen kriechen und uns biker blöde angucken. weil ehrlich gesagt habe ich mehr probleme auf den 2,5m wegen, weil da mehr los ist, als auf den einsamen singletrails!!! oder   





> Ich glaube, darum ging es KingCAZAL auch nicht.
> Lediglich darum, gemeinsame Rennen halt mit Marathonisti und nicht mit Freeridern auszutragen, so dass es dann innerhalb der IG noch eine "Rennabteilung" gibt, genauso wie es eine "Freerideabteilung" geben kann. Es wäre halt unsinnig für ein Marathon mit Freeridern zu trainieren, womit ich nichts gegen Freerider sagen will!!!!!!!


YES

man kann es so sehen wie man will. IG mit renngedanken oder renngedanken mit IG. das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. die IG ist denke ich schon wichtig, denn sonst würde ich das team unabhängig von dem DIMB gründen, aber viele kleine häufchen bewirken nicht so viel wie ein großer haufen!

@silent
ich rufe dich am sonntag abend an und wir quatschen was   


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (23. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist jetzt an der Stelle, ob wir ne IG gründen, in der der ein oder andere Racer dabei ist und wo sich die Racer dann auch absprechen, wer wann mal bei welchem Marathon ist (Fahrgemeinschaften, etc) und auch gewisse andere Sachen angedacht sind. Oder eben, ob alles neben dem Racen wieder nicht so interessant ist (dann häng ich mich aber auch ned rein, da es mir um die IG geht ...)



Hallo Splash,

ich denke, ersteres ist sinnvoll und besser. Es reicht doch, wenn sich beispielsweise die Racer dann innerhalb der IG noch wegen Fahrgemeinschaften, Trainingsfahrten etc. abstimmen. Man lernt außerdem auch mehr Leute bei einer gemeinsamen IG kennen, die die IG dann auch in anderen Disziplinen vertreten. Und man hat bei gemeinsamen Aktionen mehr Gewicht und eine größere Lobby!


----------



## Waschbaer (23. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nur die Frage wie man auftritt, wenn man ja was erreichen will. Gerade wo das 7GB zum grossen Teil in Privatbesitz (VVS) ist ...



Das brauchst Du mir nicht sagen!   - Bezog sich mehr auf die 





> wanderärsche


.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (23. September 2005)

Tach zusammen

Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch interessiert, gebe EIFELWOLF aber Recht, dass der Verein nicht nur auf Bonn beschränkt werden sollte. Desweiteren sollte man mal überlegen ob man die Leute / Interessenten für den "MTB-Verein Bonn" gleich mit ins Boot holt. Es wäre absoluter Schwachsinn, wenn hier jeder seinen "eigenen" Verein gründet. Je mehr wir werden, desto größer wird die Lobby die wie erreichen können. Denke das spielt eine gewaltige Rolle gerade im Bezug auf 2m Regel und anderen Schwachsinn

Gruß Sven


----------



## Waschbaer (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss..... ich weiss........... mea culpa.



Ego te absolvo!


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

> Ähnlich dem Post No. 5 schlage ich auch die Ausdehnung auf "Bonn/Rhein-Sieg" vor, im Forum tummeln sich wesentlich mehr aus SU als aus BN.


das ist kein thema. bin auch hin und wieder an der talsperre, scheiderhöhe oder hu chi ming unterwegs   

die sache mit e.V. wollte ich vermeiden. will die bürokratie weitestgehend vermeiden und wenn man sich dem DIMB anschließt gibt es ja auch keine notwendigkeit  




> ich denke, ersteres ist sinnvoll und besser. Es reicht doch, wenn sich beispielsweise die Racer dann innerhalb der IG noch wegen Fahrgemeinschaften, Trainingsfahrten etc. abstimmen. Man lernt außerdem auch mehr Leute bei einer gemeinsamen IG kennen, die die IG dann auch in anderen Disziplinen vertreten. Und man hat bei gemeinsamen Aktionen mehr Gewicht und eine größere Lobby!


ja und nein............ also mein wunsch war schon ein racing team zu bilden. dass wir uns dann auch für das drumherum interessieren war mehr oder weniger selbstverständlich denn es wäre ja dann unser trainingsgebiet um das es geht. bitte versteht mich nicht falsch........

ich will rennen fahren und siegen und gewinnen und ein haus bauen nur für meine goldmedaillen   ist natürlich ein scherz, aber ich würde wirklich gerne ein gut funktionierendes rennteam bilden!!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (23. September 2005)

Ich glaube, dass es ja schon mal ner Stammtischrunde oder so bedarf, wo jeder mal seine Ideen offen legen kann und man mal schnuppern darf, ob sich so was bei uns realisieren lässt und wer dabei was macht ...


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. September 2005)

gute idee............. ich melde mich am sonntag mal per ICQ wenn du online bist...... 

so long
KingCAZAL, der jetzt fahren muss............ brumm brumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (23. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ich will rennen fahren und siegen und gewinnen und ein haus bauen nur für meine goldmedaillen   ist natürlich ein scherz, aber ich würde wirklich gerne ein gut funktionierendes rennteam bilden!!
> 
> 
> LG
> KingCAZAL




Genau das will ich auch!!!!!!


Zumal mein langjähriger Teampartner jetzt karrierebedingt ein 80+ Std. Woche hat


----------



## D.S.G (23. September 2005)

Also die Sache klingt echt gut   
Da die Dimb schon gegründet  ist    ist es deutlich einfacher als einen ganz neuen Verein zu gründen.


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. September 2005)

alsoooooooooooooo................ wie versprochen melde ich mich hiermit mal wieder und habe zwischenzeitlich auch mit SILENT am telefon gesprochen. ich denke wir werden es von der seite angehen, dass wir uns erst einmal treffen um sich mal kennen zu lernen und dann sehen wir wie sich das ganze entwickelt. die idee von SILENT war, dass man sich an dieser stammtischrunde (ort und zeit muss noch geklärt werden) erst eben einmal kennen lernt und eine IG "gründet". früher oder später werden sich schon die entsprechenden leute zusammen tun und sich dann "teams" ganz von alleine bilden   ist doch auch im sinne von dir SPLASH..... oder?

ich für meinen teil beantrage bis spätestens morgen meine mitgliedschaft für das racing team und dann organisiere ich im bonner raum mal ein treffen. es sind dann die leute aus rhein/sieg herzlich willkommen! aus privaten gründen (könnt ja mal meine homepage unten anklicken um zu wissen warum ) wird es aber erst nach dem 14.10. geschehen können.

schickt mal PN oder email an t.roche bei gmx.de wer nach wie vor ernsthaftes interesse hat. am besten mit realer name, adresse, email, handy, festnetz,....usw. ich mache dann eine excel liste und einen verteiler......... eure daten werde ich nicht verkaufen und es ruft auch 2 tage später keiner wegen marktforschung an 

hoffe alle sind noch dabei.  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (26. September 2005)

Ja so eine IG ist wirklich in meinem Sinne und das würde mich auch interessieren. Über das Thema müsste man dann in aller Ruhe separat sprechen ...


----------



## Storck-Racer (26. September 2005)

@ KingCAZAL

Danke schon jetzt für den super Einsatz


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. September 2005)

@Storck Racer
keine ursache. wir werden ja davon hoffentlich alle profitieren. ich kann nur den stein ins rollen bringen. der rest ensteht aus dem engagement der gruppe   

habe deine daten erhalten und hoffe es melden sich noch mehr aus unserer region. habe mal so ans erste treffen an den 25.10.2005 gedacht vorher geht es leider beim besten willen nicht. treffpunkt könnte z.b. RHEINLUST sein.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## hama687 (26. September 2005)

tja wörd ja gerne aber wenns doch nur für profis ist dann lieber nicht


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. September 2005)

also profis sind wir bestimmt nicht. wenn du aber interesse an der IG (interessengemeinschaft) hast bist du herzlich willkommen. dort triffst du vielleicht gleichgesinnte.

aber eines ist denke ich fuer uns wichtig. 

THINK GLOBAL - ACT LOCAL


lg
KingCAZAL

PS: wo sind denn die anderen leute aus der gegend, die sich fuer das 7G einsetzen wollen und interesse an einem CC team mit regelmaessigen fahrten? eventuell auch mal in belgien. komme urspruenglich daher und wollte mal im hohen venn fahren. dort gibt es geile touren


----------



## Splash (27. September 2005)

Heher Venn? Hab ich schon mal irgendwo letztens was gelesen - da würde ich auch gerne mal biken fahrn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (27. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wo sind denn die anderen leute aus der gegend, die sich fuer das 7G einsetzen wollen und interesse an einem CC team mit regelmaessigen fahrten? eventuell auch mal in belgien. komme urspruenglich daher und wollte mal im hohen venn fahren. dort gibt es geile touren




Hi, bei mir wird es wohl an der nötigen Zeit hapern ( Fester Vorsatz für nächstes Jahr: MEHR KM !!!!   )

An Rennen hab ich schon teilgenommen und bin auch nicht letzter geworden   ...klappt ganz gut. 

Vielleicht bildet sich ja ein nettes Grüppchen- hätte schon Interesse.

Der, der immer vom Ahrtal nach Bonn zur Arbeit muss


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. September 2005)

das hohe venn grenzt an der eifel. in der letzten mountain bike oder bike wahr sogar ein tour bericht. die belgier hier aus dem forum (corratec team) sind hier heimisch. hier gibt es echt coole strecken!!!! such mal hier unter st. vith oder malmedy. vielleicht findest du da was. habe jedenfalls schon karten mit MTB touren gefunden!!

@schneifel
wo zur hecke ist denn kesseling?

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (28. September 2005)

Wie lange fährt man denn von hier zum Hohen Venn? Hätte nämlich auch Interesse  

@schneifel
doofe Frage, aber wie bekomme ich im persönlichn Profil die Bilder so groß eingestellt


----------



## schneifel (28. September 2005)

<!--                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            -->Tach auch !

@KingCAZAL

das liegt in einem Seitental der Ahr in der Nähe von Altenahr. Direkt am Steinerberg. Ist ne schöne Ausweichstrecke zum Nürburgring/Hohe Acht.
.....optimale Bedingungen: 
reichlich Höhenmeter.....Trampelpfade...äh Singeltrails usw. 

Hier ein schöner Link mit Luftbildern + Topogr. Karten zum Stöbern:
speedmap.ga-bonn.de/GA/Topo/ortsverzeichnis/Topo/karte/K.html

@Storck Racer

die maximale Größe eines Benutzerbildes ist mit 430 x 430 Pixel  u. 58,6 KB
angegeben. Einfach mal probieren.


LG Tom


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. September 2005)

das hohe venn ist eine knappe stunde von uns entfernt. direkt hinter der belgischen grenze. ich werde die tage mal versuchen die anderen belgier zu kontaktieren und mich mit informationen eindecken lassen

@schneifel
kannst ja auch mal zum IG treffen kommen wenn du dich fuer das èG einsetznen moechtest 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. September 2005)

das hohe venn ist eine knappe stunde von uns entfernt. direkt hinter der belgischen grenze. ich werde die tage mal versuchen die anderen belgier zu kontaktieren und mich mit informationen eindecken lassen

@schneifel
kannst ja auch mal zum IG treffen kommen wenn du dich fuer das 7G einsetzen moechtest 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (28. September 2005)

Hi, 
wann und wo ist denn das nächste treffen ?

Gruß


----------



## Blut Svente (28. September 2005)

hallo kingCAZAL
   das team 7hills wünscht dir/euch viel glück bei der gründung eines zweiten hobby rennteams. bis dahin sind natürlich alle weiterhin an unserem wöchendlichem treffpunkt wilkommen. 
 wie sowas aussehen könnte findet ihr hier www.7hills.de

 bis dann lgs


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. September 2005)

@blut svente
bin ja schon ein paar mal bei euch mitgefahren und ihr kennt das gebiet super gut und es waren immer sehr sehr geile strecken. daher auch die idee dieses neue team zu gründen. war mir zu peinlich euch zu fragen ob ich bei euch mitmachen kann  aber es hat immer spass gemacht und ich glaube es ist ganz gut ein zweites hobby team in der gegend zu haben  ich hoffe mir ist weder der präsident (harry) noch sonst einer böse  der spass und die gemeinsamen interessen wie den erhalt unseres 7G steht bei uns allen hoffentlich im vordergrund! 

@schneifel
es hat ja noch kein treffen stattgefunden. wollte eines mal ende oktober anvisieren. schreib mir mal email mit deinen kontakdaten und du bekommst elektronische post wenn wir uns treffen.


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## M.Panzer (29. September 2005)

Ja das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Ich hätte auch Interesse. Würde mich freuen wenn bald ein Termin fest steht, für den Stammtisch. Die Frage ist allerdings soll es eine feste Trainingszeit geben oder wird es immer abgesprochen. Das kann man aber dann beim ersten Treffen klar machen. Bis dann der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Storck-Racer (29. September 2005)

Ich denke über die konkreten Dinge sollten wir uns bei unserem ersten Treffen einigen.
Aber super, dass es immer mehr Interessenten gibt


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. September 2005)

Also ich fände feste Trainingszeiten eigentlich besser. Es ist schon klar, dass der eine oder andere immer mal nicht kann, aber durch die Regelmässigkeit kommt keine Träg- oder Faulheit auf  Die 7Hiller machen das auch so und das finde ich gut!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (29. September 2005)

@: KingCAZAL

Hallo, 

ich bin gerade mehr durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe mir erst einmal ganz in Ruhe alles durchgelesen. 
Finde ich, obwohl ich aus Köln komme, eine super Idee!   
Von meiner Seite besteht ein erhöhtes Interesse bei euch mitzuwirken. Werde dir meine persönlichen Daten an die von dir angegebene email-Adresse schicken und bin dann mal gespannt, was sich daraus entwickelt! 
Vielleicht finde ich ja auf diesem Wege noch jemanden, der mit mir nächstes Jahr die BIKE-adidas-Transalp fährt!?    

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (29. September 2005)

Ach ja, was ich fast vergessen hätte - hier eine Seite, wo man sich für wenig Geld Trikots selbst gestalten kann:

www.bobshop.de

ist eh ne sehr nette Seite für Bekleidung!

Grüße


----------



## Storck-Racer (30. September 2005)

Meint ihr, wir sollten eine Mindestzahl an Mitgliedern der IG festlegen, unter der es sich nicht lohnt, diese zu realisieren oder meint ihr, dass wir es davon nicht abhängig machen sollen?


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. September 2005)

und wenn ich mich alleine dahin setze. ich gründe diese IG 

ich denke diese IG wird hoffentlich wachsen. zuviele sollten es auch nicht sein. es gibt ja kein gesetz, dass uns verbietet uns erst mal locker zu treffen und dann sehen wir.

qualität statt quantität  


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (30. September 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mich alleine dahin setze. ich gründe diese IG
> 
> KingCAZAL



Du bist ja nicht allein  

Ich bin auf JEDEN FALL auch dabei!!! Ich denke aber auch, dass wir nicht die einzigen bleiben werden, da ja auch noch mehrere reges Interesse bekundet haben.

Schau´n mer mal...


----------



## Silent (30. September 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf JEDEN FALL auch dabei!!! Ich denke aber auch, dass wir nicht die einzigen bleiben werden, da ja auch noch mehrere reges Interesse bekundet haben.


Hi,
was daraus wird kann man erst in einem halben Jahr oder so sagen.
am Anfang wirst du viele leute dabie haben, nach einiger Zeit stellt sich dann ein fester Kern heraus.
Zwei bis drei Prsonen reichen aber auch aus um die IG zu leiten. 
Je nach Aktion habt ihr dann verschiedene Teilnehmer dabei.

Gruß von euren nördlichen Nachbarn


----------



## KingCAZAL (30. September 2005)

das meinte ich mit qualitaet statt quantitaet!!!

wer dann schlussendlich bei der sache bleiben wird stellt sich spaeter von selber raus!!!

man kann auch erst nach einer weile sagen ob die leute zusammen passen und die gleichen ziele verfolgen. wir werden vieles am ende oktober wissen. bis dahin kann meine kleine excel liste noch wachsen.

wo sind eigentlich die damen der schoepfung? nachher schimpft noch SILENT wegen ausgrenzung   

einen lieben gruss aus belgien an SILENT (ohne umlaut tastatur) sendet
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (2. Oktober 2005)

Man könnte sich vorab evtl. auch schon mal mit den Interessierten zum Biken treffen...

@KingCAZAL
Auf das die Liste schnell wächst


----------



## hama687 (2. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte sich vorab evtl. auch schon mal mit den Interessierten zum Biken treffen...
> 
> @KingCAZAL
> Auf das die Liste schnell wächst



da währ ich dabei dann weis ich was ich noch vor mir habe


----------



## KingCAZAL (2. Oktober 2005)

also wir fahren morgen früh um 11h. von bonn in den kottenforst und dann 7G. ich glaube ich poste mal die tour   


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (3. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind eigentlich die damen der schoepfung? nachher schimpft noch SILENT wegen ausgrenzung
> 
> KingCAZAL




Das würde das Team auf jeden Fall bereichern!
Aber schau´n mer mal!


----------



## dischi07 (3. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> also wir fahren morgen früh um 11h. von bonn in den kottenforst und dann 7G. ich glaube ich poste mal die tour
> 
> 
> lg
> KingCAZAL




Schade - leider war ich das Wochende bei meinen Eltern/Freunden in OWL - wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen die einzelnen Leute mal kennenzulernen oder zu schauen wieviel Personen zusammen kommen!?
Vielleicht können wir das ja nächste Woche wiederholen... - schreibt mal wie es war.   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (3. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade - leider war ich das Wochende bei meinen Eltern/Freunden in OWL - wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen die einzelnen Leute mal kennenzulernen oder zu schauen wieviel Personen zusammen kommen!?
> Vielleicht können wir das ja nächste Woche wiederholen... - schreibt mal wie es war.
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



hallo dirk,

wir waren zwar nur zu zweit, aber es hat spass gemacht und ich denke, dass wir als team wirklich nicht schlecht wären, vor allem, wenn du dann auch noch dabei wärst  

schönen sonntag noch.
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2005)

es war definitiv sehr cool! hast echt was verpasst, aber nächsten sonntag geht es wieder los und dann sind wir vielleicht schon zu dritt 

bilder der tour für eine kurze zeit in meiner fotogalerie


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (4. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ...nächsten sonntag geht es wieder los und dann sind wir vielleicht schon zu dritt



Hi Thierry,

tja, da werde ich dann wohl das zweite mal neidisch sein oder werden      - Freunde von meiner Frau und mir heiraten am Wochenende. Leider kann ich nicht sagen, ob ich dann schon wieder zurück bin - ich werde aber daran arbeiten!  
Wie schaut es bei euch den unter der Woche aus - voll im Arbeitsstress?!

Jetzt eine kurze Frage zur Tour: ich kann es nicht genau erkennen - seit ihr etwa die Steile Rampe zum Drachenfells hochgefahren - also ab der Bahnstation...?
Da bekommt mich keiner mehr hoch - bin vor ca. drei Wochen dort im Wiegetritt hochgefahren und hätte oben fast gekotzt  :kotz: - konnte mir aber vor den ganzen, mitleidig dreinschauenden, Wanderern nicht die blöße geben, langsam zu fahren oder gar abzusteigen!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2005)

keine sorge dirk,

wenn das mit dem regelmäßigen fahren und den leuten klappt werden wir ja öfters fahren. das ist ja sinn und zweck einen regelmäßigen treff anzuvisieren und wer kann der kann und wer nicht der eben nicht   



> Jetzt eine kurze Frage zur Tour: ich kann es nicht genau erkennen - seit ihr etwa die Steile Rampe zum Drachenfells hochgefahren - also ab der Bahnstation...? Da bekommt mich keiner mehr hoch - bin vor ca. drei Wochen dort im Wiegetritt hochgefahren und hätte oben fast gekotzt :kotz:



geanu so sieht es aus. 1. gang rein und dann im sitzen. im wiegetritt ist das unfug  ab der bahnstation hoch bis ganz oben zur ruine. danach spürst du deine waden und einige eben auch einen brechreiz   


also!! beim nächsten mal kommste mit und die kotzanfälle werden weniger werden!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (4. Oktober 2005)

das Hauptproblem bestand eigentlich vor allem darin, dass ich an der Rampe mit der Tour angefangen bin - hatte unter der Brücke geparkt und bin dann direkt von der Bahnstation aus gestartet. Ohne ein paar Meter einzurollen, ist das natürlich absolut die falsche Belastung zu Anfang einer Tour.
Und wie gesagt, ich bin einiges zu schnell gefahren - ich hatte immer so ca. 10Kmh drauf - total verrückt... bei meiner momentanen Fitness!
Na ja, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser   

Grüße


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. Oktober 2005)

Das nächste mal fährste einfach von Frankfurt an der Oder los und wenn Du in Kö-Winter angekommen bist hat dein Körper eine angenehme Betriebstemperatur erreicht   

Also beim nächsten mal kommste mit und keine Ausreden  


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim nächsten mal kommste mit und keine Ausreden
> 
> 
> LG
> KingCAZAL



Hi Dirk,

so sehe ich das auch  
Sei froh, dass Du am Sonntag da nicht hochgefahren bist. Bei dem Ansturm an Touris war es die reinste Slalomfahrt berghoch!
Aber Spass gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es bei euch den unter der Woche aus - voll im Arbeitsstress?!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



Hi Dirk,

grundsätzlich könnte ich unter der Woche so ab 17h, aber um 19h wird´s ja schon dunkel   
Freitags könnte ich dafür schon so ab 14h  

Schönen Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Oktober 2005)

> Wie schaut es bei euch den unter der Woche aus - voll im Arbeitsstress?!



dito........ jetzt wird es schon um 19.00 uhr dunkel und ich bin selten vor 18.00 uhr daheim. bin ja kein beamter wie storck racer   

aber im frühjahr und sommer kein problem. da wird es auch gerne mal 22.00 uhr wenn ich heim komme 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich konnte meine Frau nun doch davon überzeugen, nicht das ganze Wochenende fern der Heimat zu bleiben - daher... - ich kann am So. mitfahren!!   
Also, schreibt mir mal wo wir uns treffen - ich muss ja erst noch aus Köln kommen - und jetzt schreib mir keiner, dass ich mich doch die Strecke "warmfahren" kann!   

Dann bis Sonntag!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte meine Frau nun doch davon überzeugen, nicht das ganze Wochenende fern der Heimat zu bleiben - daher... - ich kann am So. mitfahren!!
> Also, schreibt mir mal wo wir uns treffen - ich muss ja erst noch aus Köln kommen - und jetzt schreib mir keiner, dass ich mich doch die Strecke "warmfahren" kann!
> 
> Dann bis Sonntag!
> ...



Sehr schön,
dann können wir es am Sonntag krachen lassen


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Oktober 2005)

> Also, schreibt mir mal wo wir uns treffen - ich muss ja erst noch aus Köln kommen - und jetzt schreib mir keiner, dass ich mich doch die Strecke "warmfahren" kann!



also gut du memme  aber nur weil du exakt 3 monate älter bist als ich 

am besten treffen wir uns am bahnhof in bonn falls du mit der bahn kommst. kannst ja mal schauen wann ein zug ankommt und dann düsen wir los. wir dachten so an 10-11 uhr.....

lg
KingCAZAL

ps: in wenigen tagen poste ich die tour. wenn also noch jemand interesse hat....... immer noch keine damen?


----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> also gut du memme  aber nur weil du exakt 3 monate älter bist als ich



...Opas unter sich


----------



## D.S.G (5. Oktober 2005)

also wie gesagt hätte ich interesse, jedoch könnte man mal über ein legales "Übungs"Gelände nach denken.


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Oktober 2005)

wie gesagt: wir sollten das bei unserem treffen mal genau definieren. haltet schon mal den 25.10. im auge --> treffpunkt wäre die RHEINLUST in bonn


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (5. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> am besten treffen wir uns am bahnhof in bonn falls du mit der bahn kommst. kannst ja mal schauen wann ein zug ankommt und dann düsen wir los. wir dachten so an 10-11 uhr.....



Tach,

ich komme nicht mit der Bahn - Köln und Bahn..., das passt nicht zusammen...! Bei dem Thema kann man nur sagen...: "Karneval können sie feiern, aber dann hört es auch schon auf!"

Na ja, aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

Irgendein Startplatz, wo ich mein Auto gut abstellen kann, wäre sehr nett. Ich weiß nicht, ob das am Bonner Bahnhof geht. Gibt es dort genügend Parkplätze?

Macht mal Meldung!

Grüße


----------



## dischi07 (5. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Opas unter sich



....   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (5. Oktober 2005)

kommt doch mal samstags um 14 uhr nach köwi an die strassenbahn haltestelle...LGS


----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> ....   ...



war doch nicht so gemeint


----------



## dischi07 (5. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> war doch nicht so gemeint


 
  ...Respekt vor dem Alter... - Gut so!!!!


----------



## Storck-Racer (5. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Respekt vor dem Alter... - Gut so!!!!



Habe ich doch sowieso, zumal wir ja bald hoffentlich Teamkollegen sind  
Schönen Gruß


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Oktober 2005)

> kommt doch mal samstags um 14 uhr nach köwi an die strassenbahn haltestelle...LGS



hallöchen. bin doch schon ein paar mal mit euch gefahren und es war immer sehr sehr cool wie gesagt. leider bin ich übers wochenende in belgien und komme erst samstag abend wieder   

aber es wird bestimmt noch weitere gelegenheiten geben!!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (6. Oktober 2005)

hi dirk,

ab wann wäre es dir denn recht am sonntag?
danach können wir ja mal nach einem treffpunkt gucken...


so ein wetter und wir müssen arbeiten statt zu biken


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

storck_racer und ich hatten so an 10.30 uhr gedacht. treffpunkt ist noch offen. kenste dich aus in bonn? ansonsten ist es relativ einfach am bahnhof einen parkplatz sonntag morgens zu finden wenn du nicht gerade mit einem 7,5er tonner angerückt kommst 


lg
KingCAZAL

PS: für alle anderen poste ich die tour heute abend!


----------



## dischi07 (6. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> storck_racer und ich hatten so an 10.30 uhr gedacht. treffpunkt ist noch offen. kenste dich aus in bonn? ansonsten ist es relativ einfach am bahnhof einen parkplatz sonntag morgens zu finden...



10:30 hört sich gut an! Ich kenne mich in Bonn "mehr oder weniger" aus - wenn es am Bahnhof irgendwo nen Parkplatz gibt, wo ich ganz entspannt parken kann, ohne großartig Gebühren zahlen zu müssen, wäre das Super!    Aber - es muss auch nicht unbedingt der Hbf sein - sag mir einfach wo ich hinfahren soll und ich mach das!
Jetzt werde ich euch ein wenig neidisch machen... - bin schon zuhause und werde mich jetzt aufs Rennrad setzen und bei diesem super Wetter ne große Runde drehen...     

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

rennrad? pöööööö   

damit kannste mich nicht neidisch machen............... hättest du gesagt im 7G biken dann ja.................   

LG
KingCAZAL



ps: bonn ist weitestgehend von gebühren stark befreit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (6. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werde ich euch ein wenig neidisch machen... - bin schon zuhause und werde mich jetzt aufs Rennrad setzen und bei diesem super Wetter ne große Runde drehen...
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk




   

...trotzdem viel spaß dabei!

wir überlegen noch, wo wir dich hinlotsen und geben bescheid.


----------



## dischi07 (6. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> rennrad? pöööööö
> 
> damit kannste mich nicht neidisch machen............... hättest du gesagt im 7G biken dann ja.................



...  ...glaub ich nicht, glaub ich nicht... 

bin zurück - lockere 80km beim 27er Schnitt - war sehr geil, das Wetter ist echt der Hammer...

Ach ja, ich habe gestern Abend beim stöbern in ebay folgendes gefunden - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5121133589&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

falls interesse besteht, könnt ihr hier einige Infos einholen: http://3athlon.info/showthread.php?t=12741

wenn wir "ordentlich" trainieren wollen, sollte man so etwas schon haben!!!!!!    sonst werden wir die TransAlp nächstes Jahr wohl kaum schaffen!   
Der obige Artikel läuft zwar heute ab, er steht aber noch mehrere male bei ebay drin!

So long, Jungs!


----------



## Fungrisu (6. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> rennrad? pöööööö
> 
> damit kannste mich nicht neidisch machen............... hättest du gesagt im 7G biken dann ja.................
> 
> ...



Ok dann mach ich dich neidisch ich war heute Nachmittag im 7GB und es war so geil.     Jetzt kommt wieder die beste und schönste Zeit zum biken. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Jörg vom Team 7Hills

P.S.Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Glück bei der Gründung von dem neuen Team Bonn.


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann mach ich dich neidisch ich war heute Nachmittag im 7GB und es war so geil.     Jetzt kommt wieder die beste und schönste Zeit zum biken. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg vom Team 7Hills
> 
> P.S.Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Glück bei der Gründung von dem neuen Team Bonn.



hallo lieber jörg oder besser gesagt herr nachbar 

jooooo........... ich wollte auch heute biken   jetzt hast du es geschafft und ich war wirklich neidisch *grrrrrr* na warte. wenn ich das nächste mal wieder mit euch fahre ledere ich dich ab und du siehst nur noch meinen hinterreifen    

aber du hast recht. im herbst macht das biken eigentlich am meisten spass. unser team wird dann bis zum frühling hoffentlich stehen!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

fahrt ihr am sonntag bzw steht der termin im LMB? LG alex


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

jetzt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

na dann werd ich mal mein glück versuchen wenn ich nach der Tour wo Tot liege  wisst ihr wieso


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann werd ich mal mein glück versuchen wenn ich nach der Tour wo Tot liege  wisst ihr wieso



nur die harten kommen in garten 

also sei nicht so memmenhaft und komm!! wird zwar hart, aber danach haste den sonntag zum erholen!!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## hama687 (6. Oktober 2005)

dann gib mir zumindest ca hm und km  

...schon vom lessen ko sei naja mal gucken was die kontition her gibt


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Oktober 2005)

ich schätze es werden so an die 60km und so um die 1000hm vielleicht. hängt von allen anderen auch ab


----------



## Storck-Racer (7. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätze es werden so an die 60km und so um die 1000hm vielleicht. hängt von allen anderen auch ab



Also von mir aus können es noch 20km mehr und 500hm mehr werden


----------



## dischi07 (7. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Also von mir aus können es noch 20km mehr und 500hm mehr werden




Brrrrrr... - mal ruhig mit dem Pferden...


----------



## hama687 (7. Oktober 2005)

omg wo pack ich den mein sauerstoff zelt hin?


----------



## Storck-Racer (7. Oktober 2005)

keine panik! wir lassen es ruhig angehen und dann gucken wir mal was möglich ist


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. Oktober 2005)

der hier sollte es tun


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> der hier sollte es tun




k gerade bei ebay gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (8. Oktober 2005)

@hama687

fährst du morgen doch nicht mit? wäre schade  

schönen gruß


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2005)

ne die tour heute hatt mich doch recht geschafft sry ich glaub ich währe euch nur ein stein am knie ... vllt das nächste mal


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2005)

das ist schade. ich hoffe wir hatten dich nicht abgeschreckt 

ich hoffe dann bis zum nächsten mal 


have a nice week-end
KingCAZAL


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> das ist schade. ich hoffe wir hatten dich nicht abgeschreckt
> 
> 
> have a nice week-end
> KingCAZAL



Hab ich auch schon oft bemerkt: Wenn ich bei meinen Touren Geschwindigkeit: schnell angebe, kommt keine Sau  

Deswegen gibt's beim Team Tomburg nur mittlere Touren....man kann ja dann mal sehen, was die Leute so drauf haben


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Oktober 2005)

ich glaube hama war auch schon mit handlampe unterwegs oder nicht? ich meine ich hätte ihn "entdeckt" 

na dann wollen wir hoffen, dass hama sich beim nächsten mal nicht abschrecken lässt oder zumindest beim IG treffen dabei sein wird!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Oktober 2005)

@ dischi07 und kingCAZAL

hallo ihr beiden,

hat spass gemacht heute, oder?
hoffe, dass wir demnächst noch ein paar mehr sind und dann wird nächstes jahr angegriffen  

schönen gruß und noch einen schönen sonntag!


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. Oktober 2005)

war auf jeden fall sehr cool!! mache gleich noch die bilder fertig und gegen abend stelle ich die auf meiner fotoalbum seite rein. steuersatz ist auch wieder fest und bike ist wieder einsatzbereit. aber jetzt erst mal eine woche pause 

btw: es ist etwas ruhig geworden hier bezüglich IG treffen und teamgründung. wie sieht es aus leute? erstes treffen am ende oktober!!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> btw: es ist etwas ruhig geworden hier bezüglich IG treffen und teamgründung. wie sieht es aus leute? erstes treffen am ende oktober!!
> 
> lg
> KingCAZAL




KingCAZAL hat recht! wäre schön, wenn sich noch ein paar mehr melden!

habe gerade nochmal über trikots nachgedacht und denke, wir sollten schon innerhalb der IBC unsere eigenen trikots haben, die wir beim training und bei rennen anziehen um uns auch als eigenständiges team innerhalb der DIMB zu präsentieren.

momentan bin ich ein bißchen im wahn  und stelle mir vor, wie wir nächstes jahr gemeinsam an rennen teilnehmen, mal nen langes wochenende, wie von dischi07 vorgeschlagen, ins sauerland fahren, 24h rennen bestreiten etc  
liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mir ein kühles blondes gemehmigt habe als ich aus dem 7g kam ohne vorher was zu essen  

naja, also ich bin nach wie vor feuer und flamme von der IG-idee und der eines teams. so, jetzt noch nen kühles blondes, auch wenns kein belgisches ist


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mir ein kühles blondes gemehmigt habe als ich aus dem 7g kam ohne vorher was zu essen




tststststststs.............. die jugend verträgt mal wieder gar nichts   

tourprofil und höhenprofil sind online für kurze zeit

hoffe in 2 wochen wird es wieder so cool


lg
KingCAZAL, der sich gleich ein kartoffelauflauf genehmigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> lg
> KingCAZAL, der sich gleich ein kartoffelauflauf genehmigt



dann lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## dischi07 (9. Oktober 2005)

@: KingCAZAL und Storck-Racer

Jawohl..., war ne coole Tour und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht - das kann ich jetzt auch sagen, nachdem ich mich wieder von meinem "Krankenbett" erhoben habe.
Ob dies nun an der strapaziösen Tour lag, oder an den zwei "kühlen Blonden" die ich mir zuhause gegönnt habe, lasse ich jetzt mal so stehen...
Aber wie man sehen kann, bestehen schon gewisse "Teamverbindungen" - auch wenn es sich hierbei nur um die erste Obsession nach der Tour handelt   

Tja, wie Storck-Racer schon angedeutet hat, bricht bei mir, Schritt für Schritt, auch der Wahn aus - wie schon angedeutet würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne die BIKE-adidas Transalp mitfahren und/oder einige Bike-Urlaube in den Alpen starten, natürlich nicht zu vergessen die verschiedenen Marathons!
Eigene Trikots wäre natürlich der Hit!   
Die Trikots innerhalb der IBC/DIMB sind aber nicht diese hässlichen braunen, die man im Forum bestaunen kann - oder!? :kotz: 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @: KingCAZAL und Storck-Racer
> 
> 
> Tja, wie Storck-Racer schon angedeutet hat, bricht bei mir, Schritt für Schritt, auch der Wahn aus - wie schon angedeutet würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne die BIKE-adidas Transalp mitfahren und/oder einige Bike-Urlaube in den Alpen starten, natürlich nicht zu vergessen die verschiedenen Marathons!
> ...



sehr gut    
die trikots sind nicht die hässlichen braunen! sind ganz ok, aber wie gesagt, ich würde trotzdem innerhalb des IBC-teams noch eigene präferieren!

schönen gruß
sebastian


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. Oktober 2005)

nein nein. das sind schon coole teile. musst dich dann aber mal beim DIMB anmelden als IBC RACING TEAM.

eigene trikots machen wir auf jeden fall. in köln ist doch so ein laden. da kann man sich ja mal schlau machen. nach meinem "JA" wort habe ich wieder ein wenig mehr zeit  


lg
KingCAZAL

PS: im wahn bin ich auch. deshlab wollte ich ja auch dieses team gründen ohne die IG zu vergessen!! die eine wanderin hätte ich ja am liebsten den abhang hinunter gestossen


----------



## Storck-Racer (9. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> die eine wanderin hätte ich ja am liebsten den abhang hinunter gestossen



ich hätte dir geholfen! aber du weißt ja woran das lag: deren ehemann ist gestern seinen ehelichen pflichten nicht nachgekommen und deswegen war sie nicht ausgelastet und hat rumgestänkert  
zwei minuten später haben wir ja gemerkt, dass es auch anders geht


----------



## Storck-Racer (10. Oktober 2005)

hat jemand eine ahnung, wo man teamklamotten bestellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (10. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> sehr gut
> die trikots sind nicht die hässlichen braunen! sind ganz ok, aber wie gesagt, ich würde trotzdem innerhalb des IBC-teams noch eigene präferieren!
> 
> schönen gruß
> sebastian



Hallo,

ich würd mich auch gern an einem "Team Bonn" beteiliegen, aber es sollte kein Nebenteam zum bestehenden sein (also auch keine eigenen Trickots!). Denn es gibt ein Team und das ist auch ein SUPER-TEAM!

Ich würde sagen, man kann sich als IG Rhein Sieg oder Bonn zusammne schliessen.


----------



## dischi07 (10. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine ahnung, wo man teamklamotten bestellen kann?



Moin Sebastian,

die 7Hiller haben sich ihre Trikots - glaube ich - bei Radport Schneider in Köln anfertigen lassen - den Katalog habe ich zuhause. Eigentlich wollte ich den gestern mitbringen, habe es aber leider vergessen!
Die Preise sind ok, man muss vor allem nicht so ein großes Paket bestellen.

Beim nächsten Treff habe ich den Katalog dabei

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. Oktober 2005)

@Postman

hallöchen. wir wollten am 30.10. wahrscheinlich wieder zusammen fahren. schau doch einfach mal, dass du dann zeit hast. den freitag davor werden wir uns wahrscheinlich zum ersten IG treffen in bonn treffen. schick mal deine adresse und tel. nr und und und zu mir als PN oder email und ich melde mich sobald das treffen steht!! vermutlich 28.10. abends in der RHEINLUST

das mit den trikots ist ja meines erachtens nach ein detail. ich wollte ja auch das ganze im rahmen des IBC RACING TEAM machen, aber ich finde es spricht nichts dagegen noch eigene zu machen um eine region zu repräsentieren. es gibt viele verbände oder vereinigungen, die eine große gemeinschaft ist, welche in unterdivisionen unterteilt ist. an rennen selbst werden wir dann die IBC trikots tragen.

ich sage immer: THINK GLOBAL - ACT LOCAL

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (10. Oktober 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würd mich auch gern an einem "Team Bonn" beteiliegen, aber es sollte kein Nebenteam zum bestehenden sein (also auch keine eigenen Trickots!). Denn es gibt ein Team und das ist auch ein SUPER-TEAM!
> 
> Ich würde sagen, man kann sich als IG Rhein Sieg oder Bonn zusammne schliessen.



ich denke, wir könnten evtl. ein eigenes trikot mit dem emblem der ibc und/oder dimb machen und darunter dann -IG Team Bonn- oder ähnliches.
sonst macht es ja nicht unbedingt sinn ein "team bonn" zu gründen.

schönen gruß


----------



## dischi07 (10. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den trikots ist ja meines erachtens nach ein detail. ich wollte ja auch das ganze im rahmen des IBC RACING TEAM machen, aber ich finde es spricht nichts dagegen noch eigene zu machen um eine region zu repräsentieren.
> ich sage immer: THINK GLOBAL - ACT LOCAL



Genau - ich denke es spricht auch nichts gegen eigene Trikots - wir wollen uns ja nicht gegen "andere" Biker, Teams, oder, oder, abgrenzen sondern nur ein eigenes Team aufbauen welches auf diese Weise zur optischen Geltung kommt!  
Wie KingCAZAL schon gesagt hat...
...Think Global - Act Local   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (11. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es in nächster zeit mit terminen für gemeinsame touren bzw. "training"   aus?

KingCAZAL ist ja erst einmal verhindert


----------



## Fungrisu (11. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sebastian,
> 
> die 7Hiller haben sich ihre Trikots - glaube ich - bei Radport Schneider in Köln anfertigen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ihr Stollenbeißer,
ja das ist richtig wir vom Team 7Hills haben unsere Trikots bei Radsport Schneider machen lassen. Die arbeiten mit mehreren Firmen zusammen. Unsere Trikots sind von Biemme.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (11. Oktober 2005)

Nochmal ich,
am Sonntag findet in Bensberg eine MTB Veranstaltung statt. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust da eine Runde zu fahren.

Infos gibt es hier: http://www.sportsinteam.de/

Gruß Jörg


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich schnell in der kirche "JA" sage und ich dem pfarrer einen zehner in die hand drücke, dass er sich nicht mit langen reden aufhalten soll und ich die verwandschaft schnell loswerde schaffe ich es vielleicht rechtzeitig   


lg
ein verhinderter KingCAZAL

ps: für die, die es nicht wissen..... klickt mal den link unten


----------



## Storck-Racer (11. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @: KingCAZAL und Storck-Racer
> 
> 
> Tja, wie Storck-Racer schon angedeutet hat, bricht bei mir, Schritt für Schritt, auch der Wahn aus - wie schon angedeutet würde ich nächstes Jahr gerne die BIKE-adidas Transalp mitfahren und/oder einige Bike-Urlaube in den Alpen starten, natürlich nicht zu vergessen die verschiedenen Marathons!
> ...



hi dirk,

werde mir gleich mal die transalp-dvd angucken und daran denken, wie wir dieses event nächstes jahr meistern  
soviel zum thema wahn  

schönen gruß
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (11. Oktober 2005)

@dischi07

danke für den tip! 
bleibe aber wahrscheinlich doch eher bei alt-bewährtem...


----------



## dischi07 (11. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> werde mir gleich mal die transalp-dvd angucken und daran denken, wie wir dieses event nächstes jahr meistern
> soviel zum thema wahn




Hi Sebastian,

    ... - ich will auch...   

ich habe die vom letzten Jahr zuhause - ich glaube es gibt keinen besseren Motivator...!?  
Viel Spaß beim schauen.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (11. Oktober 2005)

und an mich denkt mal wieder keiner


----------



## Storck-Racer (11. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> und an mich denkt mal wieder keiner



natürlich denken wir auch an dich  
mit "wir" meinte ich uns alle.
apropos alle, hoffentlich wächst die liste noch etwas...

schönen gruß


----------



## dischi07 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jungs,

schaut mal unter www.alptraum.net - dort auf die html seite - shop - und dann unter "bikewear"! Ich finde die trikots sehr geil und werde mir in der nächsten zeit auch eins zulegen!   

Grüße


----------



## Splash (12. Oktober 2005)

Jau - die Alptraum Trikots sind einfach sehr chic. Da wollte ich mir auch in naher Zukunft was von bestellen ...    

Generell finde ich jedoch, dass man entweder eine IG innerhalb des DIMB IBC Racing Teams ist oder eigene Trikots macht. Wenn man eine IG ist, dann gibt es bereits ein Trikot-Design mit den darauf zu präsentierenden Sponsoren, die man ja auch gerne in Anspruch nehmen kann.


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> 
> schaut mal unter www.alptraum.net - dort auf die html seite - shop - und dann unter "bikewear"! Ich finde die trikots sehr geil und werde mir in der nächsten zeit auch eins zulegen!
> 
> Grüße



Das Rosa Trikot wird dir blendend stehen!


----------



## KingCAZAL (12. Oktober 2005)

sind definitiv sehr cool, aber ich will auch definitiv eigene machen. vom design kann man sich ja inspirieren lasse 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (13. Oktober 2005)

@dischi07

sehen auf jeden fall cool aus. sind nur ein bißchen teuer!

@KingCAZAL
ich denke auch, dass wir uns auf jeden fall eigene trikots machen lassen sollten.
für morgen alles gute und toi, toi, toi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Oktober 2005)

wie es sich gehoert werde ich heute die nacht ohne die braut verbringen. werde mir dann noch einmal gehoerig die kannte mit gutem belgischen bier geben und mir genau ueberlegen was ich sagen werde   

montag biken? weisste was naeheres ob du kannst?


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (13. Oktober 2005)

muss ja montag arbeiten. komme hier erst so gegen 4 weg...
ab wann bist du denn wieder in good old germany?


----------



## dischi07 (13. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rosa Trikot wird dir blendend stehen!



Jau... - das wäre mal nen Spaß... - vor allem wo ich doch in Kölle wohne!!!
Da hätte ne bestimmte "Gruppierung" ihre Freude...

@ KingCAZAL: Könnten wir ja im Team, mit den Rosaroten-Trikots über den von dir beschriebenen Parkplatz fahren . Wäre vielleicht gut, um die Sprintfähigkeiten zu trainieren....  :kotz: 

@ KingCAZAL//Stork_Racer: Natürlich möchte ich auch eigene Trikots haben - ich finde die von ALptraum nur sehr geil - ja, sind zwar etwas teuer - aber egal!!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (13. Oktober 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...am Sonntag findet in Bensberg eine MTB Veranstaltung statt. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust da eine Runde zu fahren.Gruß Jörg



Hi Jörg,

danke für den Tipp - wenn das Wetter mitspielt (sieht ja so aus), werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein!
Seit ihr von 7Hills auch am Start?
Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag - auf der großen Runde...!?   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (13. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> wie es sich gehoert werde ich heute die nacht ohne die braut verbringen. werde mir dann noch einmal gehoerig die kannte mit gutem belgischen bier geben und mir genau ueberlegen was ich sagen werde...



Hi,

na dann hau heute mal richtig rein...!    Wenn du Pech hast, ist es heute das letzte mal...   - nein, Spaß beiseite!
Viel Spaß morgen und nicht ganz so viel Stress - Genieße den Moment, er ist es wert!!!!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Fungrisu (13. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg,
> 
> danke für den Tipp - wenn das Wetter mitspielt (sieht ja so aus), werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein!
> Seit ihr von 7Hills auch am Start?
> ...



Hi Dirk,
das Wetter wird uns bestimmt nicht im Stich lassen!!! Ja wir vom Team 7Hills sind auch dabei. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau mit wievielen Leuten wir kommen.
Ich hoffe aber das wir so 5-7 Leute zusammen bekommen.
Mach dich mal bemerkbar wenn Du uns am Sonntag siehst.
Bis dahin Kette rechts
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Oktober 2005)

@Storck-Racer
Kann auch ab vier wenn du moechtest. habe noch einen tag sonderurlaub  Bin ab sonntag wieder in teutonien. weiss aber nicht um wieviel uhr..... sonntag will ich auch noch fahren und das hochzeitsfressen abstrampeln   

@Dischi07 & Fungrisu
ihr schweine. ich will auch nach bensberg. naja. wird wohl das naechste mal der fall sein 
Wuensche euch viel Spass


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Sebastian,

ich hätte es ja fast vergessen - bist du am Sonntag in Bensberg auch am Start?
Würde mich freuen!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (13. Oktober 2005)

hi dirk, hi thierry,

kann sein, dass ich am wochenende gar nicht aufs bike komme  
muss meinen zukünftigen schwiegervater helfen.
wenn überhaupt schaffe ich es am sonntag nur kurzfristig und dann fahre ich eher in die 7berge.

schönen gruß 
sebastian


----------



## Storck-Racer (15. Oktober 2005)

wie sieht es denn wenn wir ein team und nicht mehr nur ein trio sind mit festen trainingszeiten aus?
denkt ihr wir sollten eine fixen termin in der woche oder am wochenende haben und wer kommt der kommt und wer nicht kommt, der kommt eben nicht?
ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von der idee (zum leidwesen meiner freundin)und habe schon so einige events fürs nächste jahr, bei denen wir als team starten könnten, ins auge gefasst  

@dischi07
viel spass morgen in bensberg  

@KingCAZAL
ich hoffe, du hast alles gut überstanden und hattest ne schöne feier.
montag sieht es bei mir eher schlecht aus, erst wieder nächstes wochenende.

habe mir eben mal das buch traumtouren-transalp angeguckt. sowas wäre ja auch mal eine überlegung wert  

schönen gruß
S.


----------



## dischi07 (15. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn wenn wir ein team und nicht mehr nur ein trio sind mit festen trainingszeiten aus?
> denkt ihr wir sollten eine fixen termin in der woche oder am wochenende haben und wer kommt der kommt und wer nicht kommt, der kommt eben nicht?
> ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von der idee (zum leidwesen meiner freundin)und habe schon so einige events fürs nächste jahr, bei denen wir als team starten könnten, ins auge gefasst
> 
> ...




Hi Sebastian,

das Buch habe ich zuhause - wenn du möchtest, bringe ich dir das beim nächsten Treffen mit - aber nur, wenn ich dafür die Transalp DVD bekomme...  

Bis denne und nen schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Storck-Racer (16. Oktober 2005)

wenn wir einen fixen "trainingstermin" vereinbaren, sollten wir meiner meinung nach den samstag wählen.
ich war gerade im 7gebirge und es war die hölle  
eigentlich braucht man gar keine 2,5m regelung weil die trails mit wanderern so verstopft waren, dass man dort sowieso nicht fahren konnte  
es war wirklich katastrophal, einzig slalom-fahren kann man üben  
naja, ich hoffe es war in bensberg besser....

schönen gruß
S.


----------



## KingCAZAL (16. Oktober 2005)

soooooooooo.......... bin wieder daheim und habe alles bestens überstanden. es war alles klasse. das wetter war fantastisch und es hat alles super geklappt. keine einzige panne.

aber heute musste ich mal wieder direkt aufs bike drauf 

aaaaaalsooooo.......... ich denke einen fixen termin sollte man mindestens machen und den samstag finde ich auch gut. in der woche wird es schlecht, da jetzt der winter kommt und ich in der woche zu spät heim komme als das ich noch biken kann. zusätzlich kann man ja dann noch weitere termine absprechen.

@Storck-Racer
ich wollte morgen fahren. wenn du erst nach büroschluss kannst ist das auch ok. gib mal bescheid. nächstes wochenende kann ich gar nicht, weil ich dienstlich bis sonntag weg bin 


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (16. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...naja, ich hoffe es war in bensberg besser...



Hallo Sebastian, hallo Thierry,

ich kann nur sagen - "das war Spitze"...!!!!!!  
Die Runde in Bensberg war sehr, sehr geil. Ein absolutes Trail-Feuerwerk (Thierry, du hättest deinen Spaß gehabt). Wie sind ca. 50km bei rund 1000hm gefahren - Uphill auf der Straße, Downhill auf Trails.
Schade das es schon so weit im Jahr ist, da dies wohl ´05 die letzte Tour dieser Art war.
Ihr habt beide etwas verpasst - nicht nur wegen der ausgewählten Strecke, auch wegen der Leute - alles in allem ein Runde Sache!!!  

@Thierry: Ich hoffe es ist alles "glatt" gelaufen und du konntest die Feier genießen!? Ich bin auf Fotos und auf deinen Bericht gespannt... - kommst du nicht drum rum! 

@7Hiller: Hi Jörg, ich hoffe ihr habt zum Ende auch noch ein paar Trails "gefunden"!? Mit euren "Horrorgeschichten" über die Michelin Reifen habt ihr mir echt nen Schreck eingejagt - da musste ich erst einmal Luft ablassen...  


Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (17. Oktober 2005)

ich habe übrigens mal radsport-schneider bezüglich trikots kontaktiert und sie wollen mir ein extra katalog wegen vereinsbekleidung zukommen lassen. werde den dann zu unserem ersten treffen mitbringen.

schönen gruß
S.


----------



## Näthinator (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben auch vor 2 Jahren ein Team gegründet und können nachvollziehen wieviel arbeit euch das macht, aber auch Spass. Ihr habt klasse Ideen, weiter so.

Wir haben dazu mal auch mit einigen Trikot Herrstellern gesprochen. Letztendlich haben wir unsere Klamotten bei Biemme machen lassen.

Qualität klasse   , Verarbeitung befriedigend   . 

Für die kommende Saison haben wir einen neuen Klamotten Herrsteller gefunden. Für mich als Team Organisator war es wichtig den Hersteller in meiner Umgebung Köln/Bonn zu haben. Soweit ich weis gibt es Vermarc nicht mehr, letztendlich sind wir, aus einem glücklichen Zustand herraus, bei Lexxi Sports.com haengen geblieben.

Die Firma sitzt in Hürht und eröffnet offiziell am 1.November diesen Jahres.
Anbei die Internetseite: Lexxi-Sports 
Anbei der Kontakt: [email protected]

Wenn Ihr fragen habt so könnt ich euch gerne bei mir melden.

Schnell ein paar Antworten: Nein ich bekomme keine Provision, nein mir gehört der Laden nicht und nei ich habe nix davon.

Ich will Euch nur helfen weil ich solche Gründungen genial finde. Es macht einfach Spass mit gleichgesinnten im Dreck mit gleichen Trikots zu fahren.   

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (17. Oktober 2005)

hallo daniel,

vielen dank für deine infos! werden uns bestimmt hilfreich sein!
schönen tag noch.
sebastian


----------



## KingCAZAL (17. Oktober 2005)

also der termin des ersten treffen erhärtet sich langsam. ich wollte mal freitag den 28.10. als ersten termin anvisieren. ich werde noch huete abend die leute meiner liste anschreiben und hoffe die meisten werden alle können. es wird leider bestimmt so sein, dass der eine oder andere nicht kann, aber das ist leider so. es wird ja auch nicht das letzte treffen sein 


@Daniel danke für den tip  
1.11. ist ja bald


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Näthinator (17. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> @Daniel danke für den tip
> 1.11. ist ja bald
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte schön !!!


----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi Näthinator,

wo seit ihr denn in Köln immer am trainieren? Ich suche nämlich noch händeringend nach einer Feierabend-Runde - zur Zeit wohne ich noch in Zollstock.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (17. Oktober 2005)

hey dirk! willste uns fremd gehen? was haben die dir als ablöse geboten?   

du stehst doch bei uns unter vertrag 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> hey dirk! willste uns fremd gehen? was haben die dir als ablöse geboten?
> 
> du stehst doch bei uns unter vertrag
> 
> ...



Hi Thierry,

keine Angst - du kannst noch fest mit mir rechnen!!!  
Obwohl... - was zahlste...!?   

Grüße


----------



## Fungrisu (17. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @7Hiller: Hi Jörg, ich hoffe ihr habt zum Ende auch noch ein paar Trails "gefunden"!? Mit euren "Horrorgeschichten" über die Michelin Reifen habt ihr mir echt nen Schreck eingejagt - da musste ich erst einmal Luft ablassen...
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



Hallo Dirk,
wir haben uns vorzeitig von der Tour verabschiedet nachdem wir immer wieder über Asphalt gefahren sind.   
Wegen der Michelin Reifen kannst Du auch mal hier gucken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189576

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Näthinator (17. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Näthinator,
> 
> wo seit ihr denn in Köln immer am trainieren? Ich suche nämlich noch händeringend nach einer Feierabend-Runde - zur Zeit wohne ich noch in Zollstock.
> 
> ...



Wir trainieren meist im Bergische Land mit dem Rennrad. MTB fahr ich wenn an der Dhüntalsperre, genauer gesagt Schöllerhof.

Hab da eine ca. 50 Km Strecke mit ca. 1000Hm, fahre seit meist 1 x bzw auch 2 x  !!

Kannst Dich gerne anschliessen. Was fährst Du denn ? MTB oder Rennrad ?

Wir sind am kommenden WE in Dornholzhausen beim Winter Cup. Chaka Cup 

Wenn jemand Bock hat ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Storck-Racer (17. Oktober 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> hey dirk! willste uns fremd gehen? was haben die dir als ablöse geboten?
> 
> du stehst doch bei uns unter vertrag
> 
> ...



ich sehe schon:

es wird nur ein 2er-team  

aber wie thierry schon sagte:
dirk, du bist bei uns unter vertrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

habe kein Geld, und auch sonst nix zu verschenken !!!     

Mein Manager hat mit Dirk nicht gesprochen     

 Nix fuer ungut !!

Daniel


----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

Näthinator schrieb:
			
		

> Wir trainieren meist im Bergische Land mit dem Rennrad. MTB fahr ich wenn an der Dhüntalsperre, genauer gesagt Schöllerhof.
> 
> Hab da eine ca. 50 Km Strecke mit ca. 1000Hm, fahre seit meist 1 x bzw auch 2 x  !!
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

ich fahre beides! Obwohl ich das ein wenig einschränken muss... - ich fange gerade wieder an, beides zu fahren! 
Bergisches Land zum Rennrad fahren... - ist für mich noch nicht das richtige Revier! Jetzt geht es erst einmal an den Aufbau von GA1, da ist die andere Richtung - Kölner SüdWesten - doch besser für mich! Mit dem MTB bin ich sehr oft mit den Jungs aus "Feierabendrunden im Bergischen" unterwegs - meist auch die Gegend um die Dhüntalsperre und das Wuppertal usw., sehr nette Gegend!
Wenn ihr in den nächsten Tagen mal ne Rennrad-Tour plant - wenn möglich nicht mehr als 100km- dann wäre ich bereit!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (17. Oktober 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> wir haben uns vorzeitig von der Tour verabschiedet nachdem wir immer wieder über Asphalt gefahren sind.
> Wegen der Michelin Reifen kannst Du auch mal hier gucken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189576
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hi Jörg,

ich habe schon gehört, dass es bei euch wohl nicht so spaßig war!? Wir sind eigentlich nur Straße gefahren wenn es nach oben ging! Wirklich fast jede Abfahrt war ein Trail - zum Teil recht einfach aber auch einige sehr verwurzelte Strecken dabei - alles in allem war es bei uns eine sehr geile Tour!   
Von der Geschwindigkeit war es eher langsam, war aber auch nicht schlimm, da konnte ich mit ein zwei Jungs an jedem Berg ein wenig Kraftausdauer und Intervalle fahren! 
Bzgl. des Michelins: Kann es sein, dass diese Probleme nur beim UST-System auftreten? Alle die etwas dazu geschrieben haben, fahren UST!?    Ich fahre ja noch Schlauch!
Na ja, mal sehen! Ich werde mal weiter schauen, was dazu geschrieben wird.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Fungrisu (17. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. des Michelins: Kann es sein, dass diese Probleme nur beim UST-System auftreten? Alle die etwas dazu geschrieben haben, fahren UST!?    Ich fahre ja noch Schlauch!
> Na ja, mal sehen! Ich werde mal weiter schauen, was dazu geschrieben wird.
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



Hallo Dirk,
der riesen Reifenplatzer letzte Woche war kein UST Reifen. 
Ich werde auch weiter Augen und Ohren offen halten. Wenn ich was neues erfahre sag ich dir bescheid.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## DIMB team (17. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Alsooo :
> 
> 1. eigene Trikots bedarf es bei einem Anhand an die DIMB nicht, da das IBC DIMB Racing Team Trikots hat - neue wird man wohl Anfang 2006 wieder bestellen können
> 
> 2. Interesse hätte ich an einer DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg - also nicht nur beschränkt aufs Racing, sondern um alle Belange und dann auch ohne Eingrenzung. Es gibt einfach imemr wieder viele Überschneidungen und gerade bei so Themen wie 2,5m-Regel im 7GB sollte man auch Spartenübergreifend sein



Hallo Leutz !

Eben erst hat der DIMB-Vorstand mitbekommen, dass wir mal wieder schwanger sind und eine neue "Tochter" erwarten können. Feine Sache das !!!

Falls Ihr immer noch auf der Suche nach einem passenden Outfit mit echter Botschaft seid, schaut Euch doch mal die neuen Open Trails! Klamotten an. Coole Optik und gute Qualität: http://www.dimb.de/trikots/trikot2005.php

Ansonsten gibts schon ein paar Grundvoraussetzungen, die von einer IG erfüllt sein müssen, um als DIMB IG aufgenommen zu werden. Dazu gehört z.B. Toleranz gegenüber *allen Gattungen von Bikern (die DIMB ist auch eine Vertretung von und für Freerider und Downhiller * - solange sie sich an die Trail Rules halten) und auch gegenüber den Vertretern der Wandererzunft. Reicht, wenn sich manche dieser Gattung daneben benehmen. Deswegen sind wir aber trotzdem immer freundlich und höflich (auch hier im Forum - sage nur Wanderär**** im Einleitungsposting) 

Vielleicht können wir uns die Tage mal unterhalten ? Tel 0178 / 78 555 62

Gruß & weiter so !

Thomas


----------



## Postmann (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

da ich auch Mitglied des IBC DIMB Racing Teams bin, kann ich mich der Aussagen von Thomas nur anschliessen!

Und ich gehe davon aus, dass wir von ihm und dem Rest der DIMB eine super Unterstützung erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke Postmann !

Hört man doch gerne, wenn die Bemühungen gesehen werden...

@all: ich wollte nicht den Thread "totmachen", sondern mit meinem Posting als DIMB team einfach nur mal kurz grundsätzliche Standpunkte der DIMB klarstellen, damit jeder weiss, woran er ist.

Ist jetzt kein Grund, sofort das Schreiben einzustellen... 

Mein Gesprächsangebot steht unverändert - selbst wenn Ihr ne andere Orga-Form als ne DIMB IG vorziehen solltet. Habe in meinem Leben schon 3 Vereine gegründet und kann Euch vielleicht ein paar Tipps dazu geben, wenn Ihr wollt.

Aber wenn Ihr Euch zur Gründung ner IG entschliessen solltet, stehe ich Euch mit Rat und Tat um  so lieber zur Verfügung. Vor allem wenns demnächst mit dem Wegenetz im 7Gebirge akut werden sollte. Aber wie gesagt, ist nur ein Angebot. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## dischi07 (20. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: ich wollte nicht den Thread "totmachen", sondern mit meinem Posting als DIMB team einfach nur mal kurz grundsätzliche Standpunkte der DIMB klarstellen, damit jeder weiss, woran er ist.
> 
> Ist jetzt kein Grund, sofort das Schreiben einzustellen... ...



Hi Thomas,

wir sind beruflich leider zur Zeit stark eingespannt :kotz: , daher liegt der Thread zur Zeit etwas brach... - das wird sich aber in den nächsten Wochen noch ändern!
Auf dein Gesprächsangebot werden wir sicherlich noch zurückkommen!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (21. Oktober 2005)

@dischi07 und KingCAZAL

hallo ihr beiden,

solltet ihr am sonntag fahren, solltet ihr das 7g meiden. dort findet der so genannte drachenlauf mit 400 läufern statt! sprich es wird dort sehr voll und zum teil sind dann meines wissens auch wege gesperrt!

schönen gruß
sebastian


----------



## KingCAZAL (23. Oktober 2005)

@ Thomas,

wir wollten eigentlich die vereinsgründung vermeiden wie ich bereits irgendwo glaube ich mal erwähnt zu haben. genau aus dem grunde habe ich mich ja dem DIMB angeschlossen, dass man eine große vereinigung hat als viele kleine gruppen. bringt glaube ich nichts......

danke für die hilfe und wir werden die bestimmt in anspruch nehmen!!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (26. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen,

mit wievielen gleichgesinnten ist kommenden freitag, 28.10.2005, um 19h in der rheinlust/bonn-beuel zu rechnen?

schönen gruß
s.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Oktober 2005)

3 oder 4 leute sollten wir sein. von 2 weiss ich, dass die nicht können und von den anderen leider noch keine antwort.

also hie nochmal:

wir treffen uns am 28.10 und am 4.11. jeweils um 19.00 in bonn in der RHEINLUST. wer nicht weiss wo die ist kann entweder mal googlen oder mich anmailen. freuen uns über rege teilnahme!!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2005)

Am 28.10. ist der MTB Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg (in Lohmar), sonst würde ich bei euch mal vorbei schauen. 
Am 4.11. kann ich leider auch nicht ...


----------



## dischi07 (26. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit wievielen gleichgesinnten ist kommenden freitag, 28.10.2005, um 19h in der rheinlust/bonn-beuel zu rechnen?
> 
> schönen gruß
> s.



Hallo Sebastian,

ich werde am 28ten nicht dabei sein - wir sehen uns dann am 4.11.!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Splash (26. Oktober 2005)

xx falsches Thema xx


----------



## Storck-Racer (26. Oktober 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> ich werde am 28ten nicht dabei sein - wir sehen uns dann am 4.11.!
> 
> ...




hallo dirk,

am 4.11. kann ich leider nicht    

grüße
sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Oktober 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Abfahrt von der A4 war das doch gleich? Oder was geb ich noch mal ins Navi ein?



häääääää............ bist du im falschen thread?   

von der A4 kommste jedenfalls nicht nach bonn   


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (26. Oktober 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...am 4.11. kann ich leider nicht
> 
> grüße
> sebastian



So ein Mist - ich dachte wir machen ne Übergabe... - neue Transalp DVD gegen Buch "Traumtouren Transalp"...   

Na ja, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch am Wochenende!?   


Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Oktober 2005)

hallo dirk,

ich weiss ja, dass du aus köln kommst, aber bitte lasse die krummen geschäfte doch in ehrenfeld 


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (29. Oktober 2005)

moin, 

ich denke das treffen gestern, auch wenn wir nur zu dritt waren, war schon mal ein guter anfang und es sind einige gute ideen dabei herausgekommen!

gruß
S.


----------



## KingCAZAL (29. Oktober 2005)

auf jeden fall! zwar werden nächsten woche einige nicht können, die gestern da waren, aber das macht ja nichts. 

war jemand in der RHEINLUST und hat uns nicht gefunden? wir saßen draußen direkt an der mauer........

also mr. storck-heizer. du weißt was du zu tun hast. und bitte im schönen beamtendeutsch  ich schreibe die jungs vom DIMB mal an wegen kontakten und so!

sehen uns am sonntag um 11.00 am parkplatz

@Fluxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <-- wusste nicht mehr mit vieviel "X" 
dienstag: 10.00 uhr an der oper.


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Storck-Racer (29. Oktober 2005)

@KingCAZAL

ich werde heute mal richtung rheinbreitbach fahren und mal gucken, was es da so für trails gibt.
wenn ich was vernünftiges finde, können wir uns das morgen ja mal angucken!

schönen samstag!


----------



## dischi07 (2. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da unser Tour-Guide "KingCazal" wohl wegen seines Eheleben keine Zeit mehr findet etws über unsere gestrige Tour zu schreiben, nehme ich das mal in die Hände!   
Tja, wir (Fluxxxxxx, KingCazal und io) sind gefahren... von Bonn aus... über... nach... und standen dann plötzlich oben auf dem Drachenfells! 
Nur soviel, es war grandioses Wetter - leider waren wieder viel zu viele Wanderer im 7Gebirge unterwegs, die aber alle durchweg sehr gut drauf waren. 
Alles in allem sind wir auf 55km, bei einem Schnitt von 16,78Km/h gekommen   - Höhenmeter - kann ich leider nichts zu sagen!
@Thierry - stell doch bitte mal das Höhenprofil auf deine Seite! 

@Sebastian: wann kann man denn mal wieder mit dir rechnen?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Storck-Racer (2. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sebastian: wann kann man denn mal wieder mit dir rechnen?
> 
> Grüße
> Dirk



hi dirk,

grundsätzlich immer  
gestern wollte meine freundin nur etwas zeit für sich zumal ich die drei tage vorher schon gefahren bin!

ansonsten bin ich aber wenn irgend möglich immer dabei!

nur am freitag kann ich leider nicht  
weil ich bei unserem griechen ein treffen mit freunden unter dem motto "koma fressen" habe  

schönen gruß
S.


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. November 2005)

lästert ihr ruhig 

der eine ist ja schon verheiratet und der andere ist auch bald dran. ich weiss auch schon wo   

werde morgen abend das höhenprofil und den verlauf online stellen


gutes nächtle
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (3. November 2005)

Hi Jungs,

wäre das nicht was für uns... http://www.radteampulheim.de/ ...? 

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. November 2005)

bin an dem wochenende in wiesbaden  

aber ist doch eh nur für rennradfahrer............. oder


----------



## dischi07 (3. November 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> bin an dem wochenende in wiesbaden
> 
> aber ist doch eh nur für rennradfahrer............. oder




...    ...

Haaallllooooo - was hat denn da dein Augenlicht geblendet????    
Was steht den dort ganz groß auf der ersten Seite - "12.11 - Croosrennen"!  

Das Rennen "Nr. 5" ist ein Jedermann MTB/Crossrennen, für 10 Ocken!
Ich bin wirklich am überlegen, ob ich da mal aus Spass mitfahre - werde ich aber vom Wetter abhängig machen.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. November 2005)

ach so 

aber was ist denn ein "croosrennen" 

kann aber leider trotzdem nicht 


höhenprofil und alles ist übrigens online! leider mit ein paar gps aussetzern 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## dischi07 (4. November 2005)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber was ist denn ein "croosrennen" ...
> LG
> KingCAZAL



 - Du Spaßvogel...  

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit nem Team für den Winterpokal? 
@Sebastian,Thierry und Sven: Wir vier...? Dann wären wir schon ein Team!  

Macht mal Meldung, was ihr davon haltet!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. November 2005)

also ich bin dabei!!!!   

wann jeht et loss?


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck-Racer (4. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> - Du Spaßvogel...
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit nem Team für den Winterpokal?
> @Sebastian,Thierry und Sven: Wir vier...? Dann wären wir schon ein Team!
> ...



hi dirk,

wann wäre das mit dem winterpokal?

schönen gruß
sebastian


----------



## dischi07 (4. November 2005)

Storck-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> hi dirk,
> 
> wann wäre das mit dem winterpokal?
> 
> ...




Hi Sebastian!

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ich denke am Montag!??????

Werde mich mal im Forum schlau machen!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (4. November 2005)

Jau - fängt am Montag an! Allerdings steht noch nichts im Netz!


----------



## Fungrisu (4. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sebastian!
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ich denke am Montag!??????
> 
> ...



Hi Ihr Stollenbeißer,
hier mal der aktuelle Link zum Winterpokal2005/2006 
Und dir Regeln gibt es hier 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dischi07 (4. November 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr Stollenbeißer,
> hier mal der aktuelle Link zum Winterpokal2005/2006
> Und dir Regeln gibt es hier
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Mein Gott... - wenn wir dich nicht hätten!    

Danke, Jörg!!!!

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (7. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

anmelden ist angesagt.... - also los! Der Winterpokal ruft - habe schon meine Daten eingegeben...
Also... zack, zack !!!!!!


----------



## KingCAZAL (7. November 2005)

habe mich gerade angemeldet. also schalte mich frei


----------



## dischi07 (8. November 2005)

Hi Sebastian,

habe dich gerade freigeschaltet - jetzt aber mal los... - wir sind in der Top Ten!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## dischi07 (9. November 2005)

Hi Sven,

hab dich freigeschaltet!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (10. November 2005)

Hi Dirk!!

Besten Dank!!! Bin auch schon fleißig beim sammeln, obwohl ich momentan fast keine Zeit habe. 
Ich hoffe ihr seht das nicht ganz so eng!! Die großen Runden in der Woche wird´s bei mir aus Zeitgründen in den nächsten Wochen nicht geben können.!!  

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dischi07 (10. November 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dirk!!
> 
> Besten Dank!!! Bin auch schon fleißig beim sammeln, obwohl ich momentan fast keine Zeit habe.
> Ich hoffe ihr seht das nicht ganz so eng!! Die großen Runden in der Woche wird´s bei mir aus Zeitgründen in den nächsten Wochen nicht geben können.!!
> ...



Hi Sven,

ich denke, dass das von uns auch keiner "wirklich" ernst nimmt!? Ist halt ne schöne Motivation über die Wintermonate... - man will seine Teampartner ja nicht im "Regen" sehen lassen!
Mach dir mal keinen Stress!   

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (10. November 2005)

Na Gott sei Dank!!!  

Bin ich jetzt wirklich beruhigt. Wenn ich sehe, dass du schon wieder unterwegs warst und ich noch arbeite könnte ich heulen!!!!!  

Aber was soll,s   

CU


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. November 2005)

dischi07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sven,
> 
> ich denke, dass das von uns auch keiner "wirklich" ernst nimmt!? Ist halt ne schöne Motivation über die Wintermonate... - man will seine Teampartner ja nicht im "Regen" sehen lassen!



waaaaaaaaas???  


wenn wir schlechter werden als der erste platz wandere ich nach hong kong aus und werde rikscha fahrer    

los los ihr löwen.......... attaaaaaaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeeeee   


LG
KingCAZAL (der gerade vom karate kommt und seine Daten brav einträgt)


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (13. November 2005)

Hallooooooooooooooooo?????

Hört mich einer????? Seid ihr noch immer mit dem Bike unterwegs?  
Ich hatte ja nach diesem Wochenende erwartet, dass ich in der Winterpokal-wertung in unserem Team abgeschlagen der letzte bin!!

Aber entweder ihr tragt heut absichtlich nix ein oder ihr seid alle krank. Wie sieht´s denn am Wochenende aus?? Ich weiß, ihr müsst dann auf mich immer etwas warten aber gebt eurem Herzen einen Ruck!!!  

Der kleine Svenni sucht doch auch jemanden zum spielen!!  

So nun will ich euch mal nicht länger vom punktesammeln ablenken.

Grüsse gehen hiermit an Thierry, Rotwild-Dirk und Sebastian.

SD


----------



## KingCAZAL (13. November 2005)

huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,

ich war heute in der tat auf einer kleinen mini tour. nach einem chinesischem fertiggericht melde ich mich hier und habe auch gerade meine punkte eingetragen.............. katastrophe!!!!!!!!!!!! wir sind weit zurück gefallen. wir müssen was dagegen tun!!!! 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (14. November 2005)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper!!!  

Denk einfach daran: DIE LETZTEN WERDEN DIE ERSTEN SEIN!!!!!

Bin bis freitag beruflich unterwegs und da wird von meiner Seite nicht viel an Punkten kommen. Es liegt also jetzt an euch!!  

CU


----------



## dischi07 (20. November 2005)

Leute was ist mit euch los... - bei euch passiert ja gar nichts mehr!

Lasst mich kurz schauen... - ich habe in den letzten 4 Wochen schon 693km auf dem Rennrad zurückgelegt... - los nachlegen, Jungs!!!  Da geht noch was  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## KingCAZAL (21. November 2005)

war doch auch unterwegs die woche und habe doch kein rennrad. in der woche ist nichts mit biken 

wir müssen uns mal wegen den trikots treffen jungs!!!!


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Silent (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich bei euch aus hinsichtlich einer eventuellen Gründung einer DIMB IG in eurer Region?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (13. Dezember 2005)

hallöchen,

bis jetzt haben sich aktiv nur 3-4 leute gemeldet. die anderen, die hier im forum ihr interesse kund getan haben, habe ich sehr oft angeschrieben, aber bis dato nie eine antwort erhalten. storck racer ist auf jeden fall einer der motiviertesten der leute mit mir, aber durch einen wohnungskauf (alter bonze  ) momentan etwas im stress. wenn das über die bühne ist geht es weiter mit einem kleinen aktiven kern und sehen dann wer noch alles dazu stößt. ich will auf jeden fall da weiter machen, aber ich denke der winter lässt einiges träge werden   


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir das gleiche. Da wir als Einrichtung schon den MTB Stammtisch im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis haben, wollte ich jetzt übern Winter nicht unbedingt schon auf 2 Hochzeiten tanzen. Wenns aber was gibt mit der IG, schau ich (wenns wärmer wird) gerne mal vorbei. 
Andersrum seid Ihr aber auch gerne eingeladen, mal beim MTB-Stammtisch vorbei zu schauen. Der letzte Termin von euch war ja leider genau auf einem MTB-Stammtischtermin ...


----------



## Silent (13. Dezember 2005)

Also von Winterruhe kann hier bei uns nicht die Rede sein.
Bei der IG Tour letzten Sonntag waren 31 Teilnehmer/innen vertreten. 
Beim IG Treffen letzten Donnertag waren 13 Biker/innen anwesend.
Heute eine Tour für Weihnachten angesetzt und schon 12 Teilnehmer angemeldet.
so gehts seit Wochen bei uns 

Wenn 3-4 aktive dabei sind, dann ist das ein guter anfang auf dem ihr aufbauen könnt.

Vielleicht bietet sich ja auch an den Stammtisch Rhein/Sieg und die Region Bonn in einer IG zusammenzufassen.
Ist doch die gleiche Region.

Einzelne Treffen macht ihr vor Ort wie gehabt, bei größeren arbeitet ihr als IG zusammen.


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2005)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Also von Winterruhe kann hier bei uns nicht die Rede sein.
> Bei der IG Tour letzten Sonntag waren 31 Teilnehmer/innen vertreten.
> Beim IG Treffen letzten Donnertag waren 13 Biker/innen anwesend.
> Heute eine Tour für Weihnachten angesetzt und schon 12 Teilnehmer angemeldet.
> ...



Der Stammtisch versteht sich für die Region Rhein/Sieg - nicht nur den Rhein-Sieg Kreis als solchen. Damit ist Bonn, Köln und die angrenzenden Regionen schon mit angesprochen gewesen. Die Resonanz ist soweit ganz gut  dafür, dass wir erst in diesem Sommer begonnen haben. Beim letzten Stammtisch war eine zweistellige Zahl Teilnehmer anwesend. Allerdings ist es eine antiautoritäre Einrichtung, die aber (siehe Unterschriftenaktion Gardasee) gerne für Aktionen zu haben ist. 
Einen zweiten Stammtisch gleicher Art nur mit DIMB-Titel halte ich für nicht wirklich nötig. Eine Abteilung des Racing Teams an sich ist aber doch eine feine Sache. Da würde ich doch glatt mal vorbei schauen


----------



## curse (5. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich bin der Neue und komme vielleicht öfter - mal sehen.
Ich bin heute zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen und war spontan ziemlich begeistert! Hätte auch Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren, usw..
Bin aber nicht nur in diesem Forum neu, sondern auch was Mountainbiken als Wettkampfsport (Marathon, 24-h Rennen,usw.) angeht.

Fragen: Warum ist hier seit dem 13.12 tote Hose? Is nix mehr mit Vereinambitionen?


Seit viele Male bedankt


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Januar 2006)

hallöchen curse,

es ist hier nur etwas eingeschlafen, weil leider von anderen nicht sehr viel kommt und ich mit storck racer, der ebenfalls sehr motiviert ist, per email kommuniziere.

aber schön zu hören, dass du interesse hast. von welchem stadtteil bist du denn? ich wollte samstag und/oder sonntag fahren. bist herzlich eingeladen! wird so ca. 50km tour werden jenachdem wann mir die füsse abfallen vor kälte. muss mal abklären ob storcki mitkommt 


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curse (5. Januar 2006)

Hi KingCAZAL,

dank deines Links habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich in unmittelbarer Nähe zu dir wohne - quasi einen Katzensprung.
Ich wäre am Wochenende dabei, bin aber schon länger nicht mehr im 7G gefahren, genauer gesagt bin ich schon länger nicht mehr >50 km gefahren.
Hoffe daher, dass ich mithalten kann!


----------



## KingCAZAL (5. Januar 2006)

wenn du es nicht versuchst, wirst du es nie heraus finden 

werde mal storcki fragen ob er fährt. ansonsten können wir wie gesagt am samstag und/oder sonntag fahren. bin durch weihnachten und neujahr jetzt seit seit 2 wochen nicht mehr biken gewesen und es kribbelt schon wieder!!

ab wo springt denn die katze um bei mir zu landen?


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## curse (5. Januar 2006)

Klar versuch ich es - no pain no gain!
Der Katzensprung beginnt im Auerberg.
Das mit dem kribbeln kann ich gut nachvollziehen, obwohl ich am 1. das neue Jahr mit einer kleinen Runde begonnen habe. Um genau zu sein bin ich zu erst am Rhein um Müll, Glasscherben und Menschen slalom gefahren und dann quer durch die City. Der Spass hielt sich in Grenzen!!!
Wenn es ins 7G geht, könnte man am Rhein starten und sich, bis die ersten Berge kommen, schon mal warm strampeln.
Zum Bleistift.

Gruss curse


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Januar 2006)

das ist ja wirklich um die ecke........... schick mir mal eine PN mit deinen daten und ich melde mich schnellstmöglich!

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Fungrisu (6. Januar 2006)

Hi Thierry,
ich werde am Sonntag auch im SG eine lockere Runde drehen.
Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1899

Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen fahren.
Es werden noch 3-4 Leute kommen die nicht hier im Forum angemeldet sind. angemeldet sind.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Januar 2006)

hallo lieber jörg,

das klingt doch nicht schlecht. ich werde dann so gegen 11.00 uhr auf dem besagten parkplatz sein. vielleicht mache ich noch einen umweg durch den kottenforst 

möglicherweise kommt curse am sonntag ja auch mit  


lg
Thierry


----------



## Fungrisu (6. Januar 2006)

Hi Thierry,
ja supi freu mich wenn wir nochmal zusammen fahren können.
Vielleicht kommen wir mit in den Kottenforst. 
Dann bis Sonntag
LG Jörg


----------



## KingCAZAL (6. Januar 2006)

oki doki,

aber fange jetzt erst an den kottenforst zu erkunden. es gibt ein paar coole strecken, die ich aber auch erst noch mal wieder finden muss. wir können ja spontan vor ort entscheiden 


lg und bis dahin schon mal schönes wochenende
Thierry


----------



## Blut Svente (8. Januar 2006)

hi thierry
 wie versprochen       www.chaka-cup.de
 dann mal los lg stefan


----------



## KingCAZAL (8. Januar 2006)

supi 

muss jetzt mal sebastian hierfür motivieren!!

vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da!! 

LG
Thierry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (14. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen!!

Melde mich aus der Versenkung zurück und wünsche allen BONNER LÖWEN ein gesundes neues Jahr!
Bin zur Zeit noch sehr stark beruflich gebunden und ab 21. Januar im Urlaub. Deshalb sieht es mit den Punkten im Winterpokal etwas mau aus. 
@Thierry   habe deine Mail wegen der Trikots bekommen. Da müssen wir uns mal    zusammensetzen

Hoffe das Wetter wird langsam wärmer und es klappt auch noch mit der IG in diesem Jahr. 

MFG Sven


----------



## KingCAZAL (14. Januar 2006)

yo sven,

habe mich letztens mit sebastian beraten und wir werden auf jeden fall durchstarten. will die tage mal wegen trikots und logo usw. was auf die reihe kriegen. je mehr leute wir sind umso günstiger wird alles!! also sven!!! nach oder während deines urlaubes geht es wieder los mit biken. alleine biken macht keinen spass 

anbei bild des meeting   

nach wie vor suchen wir noch ein paar fitte jungs und mädels für das BONNER LÖWEN RACING TEAM!!!!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## hama687 (14. Januar 2006)

wenn dann nicht nur Bonn auf dem Trikot stehn wörde ^^  naja wir wollten doch auch mal ne Tour machen wann gehts den wieder los hier?


----------



## KingCAZAL (14. Januar 2006)

ich war heute ein wenig biken 

ich denke wenn das schmuddelige wetter sich verzieht geht es langsam wieder los. bonner löwen hat sich im moment eingebürgert, da nur leute aus bonn momentan fahren. der löwe ist das symbol der stärke und der kraft. wenn denn andere fahrer aus der umgebung sich mal ernsthaft dafür interessieren kann man auch über die namensfindung sprechen. es haben sich aber hier enttäuschenderweise viele gemeldet, die ich wegen IG und team angesprochen hatte und noch nicht einmal eine antwort erhalten habe. also werde ich auch erst etwas an dem namen ändern wenn ich sehe, dass auch andere kommen! bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn so wenig von den leuten kommt kann man sich den namen ja aussuchen  ich hoffe, dass es dieses mit unserer IG wirklich klappt, damit wir auf der DIMB seite auch vertreten sind und ansprechpartner für den rhein sieg kreis werden!!! 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> es haben sich aber hier enttäuschenderweise viele gemeldet, die ich wegen IG und team angesprochen hatte und noch nicht einmal eine antwort erhalten habe.
> 
> LG
> KingCAZAL


Sorry Thierry,
da du einige von uns direkt mal ausgeschlossen hast, war die Resonanz wohl eher gering. 
Außerdem ist deine Terminabsprache sehr kontraproduktive, da es den MTB-Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg  schon länger gibt als deinen Thraed und du deine Treffen immer auf das gleiche Datum legst.  
Hättest ja mal bei uns vorbeischauen können.
Splash hatte dir ja ein paar Vorschläge gemacht. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Januar 2006)

ich hätte mich gerne auf andere termine geeinigt wenn wenigstens die anderen geantwortet hätten!!!  

ich werde es aber nicht so leicht aufgeben ud mal sehen wie man sich arrangieren kann. ich bin aber nicht kontraproduktiv, da es sich ja anhört als wenn ich dieses mit absicht tue und das mache ich garantiert nicht!

wenn sich ein wenig mehr leute rück gemeldet hätten, häte ich sicherlich auch andere termine in betracht gezogen. naja.......... im neuen jahr machen wir eine neuen anlauf und schauen wann alle können 


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (15. Januar 2006)

Evtl sollte man hier wirklich zwischen 2 grundlegenden Sachen unterscheiden, die hier in dem Fred immer wieder in einen Topf geworfen werden:

1. Das Racing Team "Bonner Löwen", was ja nix mit der DIMB oder dem DIMB Racing Team zu tun hat, sondern ein eigenes Racing Team ist. Ich für mich habe da nicht so wirklich viel Interesse für mich dran, weil ich eben was ganz anderes fahre und euch nur bremsen würde. Zudem hab ich mehr Spass auf den Trails und bergab  ...

2. Die Idee der DIMB IG mit Stammtisch & Co. Einen Stammtisch in der Region Rhein/Sieg gibts bereits (also ists wohl nicht nötig einen zweiten Stamtisch zu machen). Der bisherige Stammtisch nennt sich zwar nicht DIMB-Stammtisch, hat sich aber auch u.a. an der Trentino-Unterschriften-Aktion beteiligt und wird sich sicherlich auch noch an der ein oder anderen DIMB-Aktion beteiligen.  Evtl hat man bei euch ja auch Interesse daran, da mit zu machen? Da Ihr aber ja noch mit Silent zu Gange seid (oder?), habe ich meine Bemühungen in dem Bereich erst mal auf Eis gelegt. Interesse an der IG wurde ja schon auch von mehreren Stammtisch-Teilnehmern hier im Fred auf Seite 1 bekundet.


Nicht böse sein, aber mir werden die beiden Sachen einfach zu oft vermischt hier und ich hab so das Gefühl, dass es das ist, warum da auch im Bezug auf die IG nix zustande kommt ...


----------



## KingCAZAL (15. Januar 2006)

@SPLASH

vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal bei euren stammtisch treffen auflaufen und euren stammtisch zur IG umebennen  mal dorthin kommen würden wir gerne mal. spräche denn etwas dagegen das ganze als IG laufen zu lassen und sich organisiert dem DIMB anzuschliessen oder wollt ihr das nicht. das wäre doch am besten als 2 vereinigungen zu gründen. nur gemeinsam sind wir stark und bilden eine lobby!

das mit dem team BONNER LÖWEN ist in der tat noch was anderes 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Splash (15. Januar 2006)

KingCAZAL schrieb:
			
		

> @SPLASH
> 
> vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal bei euren stammtisch treffen auflaufen und euren stammtisch zur IG umebennen  mal dorthin kommen würden wir gerne mal. spräche denn etwas dagegen das ganze als IG laufen zu lassen und sich organisiert dem DIMB anzuschliessen oder wollt ihr das nicht. das wäre doch am besten als 2 vereinigungen zu gründen. nur gemeinsam sind wir stark und bilden eine lobby!
> 
> ...




Das Thema könnte man sicherlich dort mal ansprechen. Ich würde aber nicht wirklich pauschal ja sagen, da es schon ein paar Leute sind, die den derzeitigen Stammtisch zu dem machten, was er letztendlich ist. Und ich denke mal, dass das Stammpublikum entscheiden muss, ob man den Stammtisch unter die Flagge der DIMB stellt. Die Idee hatte ich ja auch schon länger, aber da ward Ihr schon so vollmundig dran, alles neu aufzuziehen, dass ich da erst mal inne gehalten habe ...

Aber kommt gerne mal zum nächsten Stammtisch vorbei. Ort werden wir hier im Forum noch posten, wenn der fest steht (Termin wird der 27.1. sein -> immer der letzte Freitag im Monat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (16. Januar 2006)

am besten wir kommen mal am 27.1. vorbei und schauen ob wir auf einen gemeinsamen nenner kommen. eine IG will ich auf jeden fall gründen als ansprechgruppe innerhalb der DIMB  

dann bis zum 27.1. !!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Blut Svente (10. Februar 2006)

lebt ihr noch ???


----------



## KingCAZAL (10. Februar 2006)

na klaro  wie schon am mittwoch berichtet wird unser trikot design am nächsten donnerstag fertig gestellt. Fluxxxxxxxx und Storck-Racer waren vor 5 minuten zur anprobe hier. fallen aber leider sehr klein aus und wir brauchen noch ein weiteres musterexemplar wegen der größe. sehen in "M" alle aus wie bayrische presswürste in den dingern. vielleicht kann das eine oder andere kilochen noch runter, aber die dinger sind definitv zu klein also keine witze herr 7hill 

wenn ich es schaffe sehen wir uns morgen an der fähre, aber habe nur kurz zeit, weil ich um 5 richtung frankfurt muss.......

und bald auch unter www.bonner-loewen.de zu erreichen!

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Race4Hills (3. Juni 2006)

Hey jungs ihr solltet mal eure inetseite auf vordermann bringen

gruss jens


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. Juni 2006)

hallo jens,

bin doch seit einigen dran. schau mal in den news. die seite ist ja erst seit einigen online. ich warte auf bilder und der html king bin ich auch nicht 

soooooooo......... jetzt muss ich los zur fähre. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja gleich  

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## art.nagel (7. November 2006)

hallo 7gebirgs team! ich komm aus bonn und hätte total lust auf ein team! ich trainier allerdings noch nicht so oft und weiß auch nicht, wie gut ich bin, kann ich schwer einschätzen. wie sind denn die anforderungen, um bei euch mitzufahren? bis dann, arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (7. November 2006)

hallo arthur,

um es gleich mal vorweg zu nehmen. wir haben keine anforderungen  

wir sind ein lockeres team und wollen in erster linie spass an der sache haben und einen sportlichen ambitionismus entwickeln um uns gegenseitig zu pushen und besser zu werden. wir fahren auch marathons usw.

geh doch einfach mal auf unsere seite (klick unten mal drauf) und schreib mir mal eine email. ich schreibe dann schnell zurück und wir können uns mal connecten  


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (25. September 2012)

....eine lokalbekannte orangefarbene Bonner MTB Gruppe goes TV.......
P.S VG an "giom"

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/sendungsbeitraege/2012/0924/01_milch.jsp


----------

